# (VIDEO) Bonnar And Ortiz Trade Fire At Pre Fight Presser.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*This card looks to deliver... shenanigains or not. Definitly gonna DVR this.*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It can't deliver much if this is the main event.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

SM33 said:


> It can't deliver much if this is the main event.


Ill Will VS Chandler is a sick ass rematch. Both guys are well rounded and they have a high output pace.

Melvin and Schilling are gonna test eachothers chins.

You got Vedepo and King Mo. 14 of Vedepos 16 wins are by stoppage and Mo is working his way to a title shot. This could be a great fight stylistically. 

Mike Richman can make a statement if he can put Nam Pham away which is what I expect him to do.

And hell Bonnar VS Tito is a fight that I'm gonna watch, one that could've happened in the UFC but never did. I got no problems at all with this line up.

Entertaining card IMO. Definitly gonna watch it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brooks vs Chandler should be main event. I'll watch that fight, the Manhoef fight and I'll watch Tito vs Bonnar. Just hope Bonnar smashes him.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I love this card:thumbsup: I 100% honestly would choose this card over UFC 180 if they were both on free TV.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bonnar and Ortiz are painful to watch.


----------

